# show us your enclosures



## lizard_lover (Dec 22, 2007)

show us your lizard,snake, frog, insect , arachnid ,gecko and any other enclosures


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 22, 2007)

sorry it wont let me post pics 4 some reson


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 22, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

*My enclosure*

This is one of my snake enclosures I built myself. Currently unoccupied, will have a new resident approx late jan-early feb 08 ...............hopefully


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 22, 2007)

That is nice sneakypete!


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 22, 2007)

that is a nice enclosure sneakypete


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

Ryan93 said:


> that is a nice enclosure sneakypete





Metal_Jazz said:


> That is nice sneakypete!



Thanks guy's, a labour of love.
Here is a smaller enclosure that I built, which has a B&G yearling Jungle in it. It is normally in better shape, but Silas has taken to hanging off the "decorative" plants up against the back wall of the enclosure. As he get's bigger the more they fall over, I don't think he realises that they're not supposed to be used for climbing on! Oh well as long as he's happy, so am I!


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey do u think you might be able to share the design and mesurements with us please aswell as ventalation and lighting you use.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 22, 2007)

Enclosure i made for my major project for industrial tech. Jungle up the top, nothing down the bottom.






Olive enclosure.





Amyae enclosure - old pic. il take a new photo over the next couple of days.


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

*small enclosure*

Width 1000mm Height 500mm Depth 450mm (not including storage cabinet below)

Heating: 1x ExoTerra 150W Reramic Heat Emitter
1x Dalbarb Heat lamp cage

Lighting: Day 1x 60cm/24" ExoTerra Repti-Glo 2.0 UVB full spectrum Terrarium fluro 20Watts
Night Light: 1x Arcadia Marine Blue 60cm/24" Moonlight 18Watts

Ventilation: There is a vent down low on one end, and holes drilleed low down along the back to let fresh air in. Stale air escapes through the hood which sits on top of the tank (houses both day &night fluro's)

Use custom wood for all components of the enclosure, primed, undercoated and painted.
Lay sheet of contact on the floor of the enclosure to assist in cleaning

I use ZooMed Repti-bark as a flooring substrate, some people don't like it, but I love the bush look to my enclosures. It certainly isn't the cheapest way to do it, newspaper and kitty litter are favourites as well.


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

jimbo said:


> Enclosure i made for my major project for industrial tech. Jungle up the top, nothing down the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool enclosure, I love all the branches in the top enclosure. Plenty of climbing for that lucky Jungle


----------



## scorps (Dec 22, 2007)

ill put some up soon


----------



## cockney red (Dec 22, 2007)

*Groundpython Day.*


----------



## jake61 (Dec 22, 2007)

sneakypete the encl. looks great were did you get the bakdrop?


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

jake61 said:


> sneakypete the encl. looks great were did you get the bakdrop?



I made it.
Before you ask. Glue lots of bits of thick polystyrene foam to the timber using maxbond. Then pick at, melt with a blowtorch, the foam till you get a rough rock look. Then mix up cement with boncrete to a thick glue-like consistency and cover the entire thing. It took me multiple layers to get the thick ness and coverage that I wanted, but when done it is solid as rock. Just try punching it and I guarantee you will break your knuckles!
Then I mixed up three different colours of oxides (mocha, teracotta, and blanc with bondcrete and painted it randomly to simulate rock look.The final step is to cover the entire thing (in small sections ata time) in bondcrete and sprinkle with washed sand. This gives the realistic feel of sandstone.

Type in "fake rock wall" in the search bar here on APS and you should get a fair few results which people have posted, giving their methods.


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 22, 2007)

My frog mansion that we made:
Plus the online Diary

http://thefrogmansion.blogspot.com/


----------



## Troy 1000 (Dec 22, 2007)

My Macs enclosure


----------



## lachie96 (Dec 22, 2007)

sneakypete, with the big enclosure you built, did u make the background wall yourseld or did u buy it. If u did make it could you please tell me how you built it or where you got the info from.


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out about 4 posts previous to this one. It explauns how to make fake rock



lachie96 said:


> sneakypete, with the big enclosure you built, did u make the background wall yourseld or did u buy it. If u did make it could you please tell me how you built it or where you got the info from.


----------



## sneakypete (Dec 22, 2007)

meshe1969 said:


> My frog mansion that we made:
> Plus the online Diary
> 
> http://thefrogmansion.blogspot.com/



Wow! That's awesome.Looking at your online diary, it's obvious that you spent alot of time getting this Frog masion right. Congratulation's it looks great


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Dec 22, 2007)

i will post some pics of my encs tomorrow


----------



## stringbean (Dec 22, 2007)

wow thats pretty good jimbo

this is the enclosure i built as my design and tech project this year, currently un ocupied and has not glass yet...


----------



## Renagade (Dec 22, 2007)

gee, some of them are fantastic. i have to say that i could think of nothing worse than white laminated furniture in my house, regardless of if it is housing reptiles or not. i also believe in creating a more naturalistic space for my reptiles, even if it requires a little more maintainance, bleak furnishings may be practical, but they are junk to look at. I don't own to breed or sell off, so i also like my vivs to look good. well done guys.


----------



## Renagade (Dec 22, 2007)

oh yeah... forgot to post one of mine...


----------



## indicus (Dec 23, 2007)

A really good effort; put into some of these enclosures....well done everyone 
Always a pleasure to see an animal in a beautiful; well maintained enclosure; good stuff 8)


----------



## Kirby (Dec 23, 2007)

just a few...



























future plans..


----------



## lizard_lover (Dec 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## MAVTOR (Dec 24, 2007)

Heres some pics of my enclosure I just finished,still got to fill it up


----------



## Leigh (Dec 24, 2007)

what depresses me about dressing my beardy tank up is when they poop all over your hard work 

so at the moment ive just got astro turf, a rock, and a water bowl, with some material to sleep under.


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 24, 2007)

Kirby i like how kinda retro yours look. They're funky


----------



## slip_phreak (Dec 24, 2007)

Top to bottom
Bearded Dragon - Red x Yellow female
Bearded dragon - Red x yellow male
Morelia Bredli Female

My Viv's are extremely basic as i have never gotten around to doing the decorating.


----------



## Ryan93 (Dec 24, 2007)

yo thanks for the measure ments and all sneakypete they could realy help me out


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 1, 2008)

here is my 8 foot tank half finished...just need to put a back/doors and electrics and its finished...

just a quick question...
shouldi put sliding doors on or hinged doors...



.


----------



## yommy (Jan 1, 2008)

here are a few of the different types i've used. I bit of decorations goes along way for happy herps and happy wife


----------



## imills (Jan 1, 2008)

here's ours


----------



## bigi (Jan 1, 2008)

i feel a little embaressed, compared to all those but here is the 1st one i built, and i think its prettygood for a novice
imills nice timberwork on yours


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 3, 2008)

just some updates on the 8 foot enclosure
just got the backing on today with V bords from bunnings and some vents also from bunnings.....next to buy the electricals and the glass and seal it.....


----------



## Ricko (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey nice enclosure stand you have there Wayne, you will wreck your dog trailer that way. lol just kidding nice work on the enclosure is that for your olive?

Cheers Ricko

p.s How is max going in the weightpull have you done any lately?
p.p.s if you have not worked out who it is, i own rythmnblu embla (melrihani on L.A.S.T) , good to see you have joined APS as well mate you will enjoy it here.


----------



## lozza_rae (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey nice cages Kirby - I like the tile look on the bottom. Tiles have always been my favourite for a snake cage - you can get so many types. Are they hard to put in? I do also like the shelves. Are they just broken bits of tile put on with Sikaflex or something? They are great enclosures. Also, what is the black and white thing?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 3, 2008)

lol....when i saw the name Ricko i thought to myself that it sounded familiar...lol
max is doing great.....havent done much weightpulling for a while......his top weight pulled is around 750kg's so far.
the cage im building is for a pair of bearded dragons......im gonna be building another 8 foot cage later down the track ....the olive isnt big enough to need a bigger cage yet.....


----------



## Ricko (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhh fair enough, bearded dragons are great pets mate you will love them.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i used to have a couple of bearded's a while ago...
im hoping to find a couple of the red phase beardeds....love their colouring

im also building a couple of 6 foot by 2X2 enclosures to house a pair of Bredli's


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 7, 2008)

ok guys
a quick question
i am getting bredli pythons after i have finished building their enclosure...
i was gonna build it 6 foot by 2X2 but decided to go 5 foot by 3foot tall by 2 foot deep...purely cuz of them liking to climb....would this be a betrter setup than the 6 foot enclosure....
any help would be great


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 7, 2008)

well done everyone...they are all FANTASTIC...and i say that with a great deal of expression...LOL

i wish i could work out how to put pics u[ on here. LOL

rellik8: im no expert but i would say go 6ft x 3ft tall x 2ft deep. 

Luke


----------



## cv_2_ (Jan 7, 2008)

fluffy's home


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 7, 2008)

*temp home for my Bredli hatchy*

Its an exoterra with a corner background with rock ledges.


----------



## dano85 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi did you make the background in the exo terra?


----------



## James_Scott (Jan 7, 2008)

No. It is a latex mould. I bought it from a reptile specialist shop in Frankston VIC, for $149. Looks and feels like real rock, but is flexible enough to fit in the tank and trim off the edges.


----------



## book (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my set up for Eastern Water Skinks


----------



## Reaper (Jan 7, 2008)

i combined 2 passions into one when i built this one. houses a 6 foot 2year old coastal .


----------



## Nelly (Jan 8, 2008)

Sensational enclosure there Reaper... absolutely oustanding creativity and execution.

Kudos!


----------



## Shalinor (Jan 8, 2008)

While they are all great (and better than mine) I think Reaper has got to win with his bar. That just rocks!!


----------



## MatE (Jan 8, 2008)

This is my jungle enclosure.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 8, 2008)

> Hey nice cages Kirby - I like the tile look on the bottom. Tiles have always been my favourite for a snake cage - you can get so many types. Are they hard to put in? I do also like the shelves. Are they just broken bits of tile put on with Sikaflex or something? They are great enclosures. Also, what is the black and white thing?



i just sealed them in with silicon, easy to clean!! and looks great. 

i just painted another identicle to the red one, but bright yellow.. talk about retro..


----------



## tom d (Jan 8, 2008)

the one on the lefts for my diamonds and the one on the rights for my intergrades


----------



## Reaper (Jan 8, 2008)

Nelly said:


> Sensational enclosure there Reaper... absolutely oustanding creativity and execution.
> 
> Kudos!


cheers guys, it always seems to be the place that me n the boys end up gathering.... mmmm funny that!! just seems to make the drink taste that little bit nicer!!:lol: i think every home needs one. there are some great enclosures around keep up the good work guys.


----------



## lachie96 (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome enclosures


----------

